# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  هل تعرف من نحن أيهآ الزآئر

## max_11

هنا في مطار (	المنتدى المغربي للمحمول ) تحط الطائرات يومياً محملة بـ أخوة وأخوات جدد
فـ نقف جميعاً لـ نستقبلهم في ( مطار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول الدولي) بفرح وسرور    
ثمـ نمسك بيدهم ونخرج معهم من ( مطار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول  الدولي) متجهين إلي ذلك المرسى
فـ نستقل القوارب ونبحر سوياً في بحر ( المنتدى المغربي للمحمول  )
بقلوب مملوءة بالحب وبالأخوة ..  
وما أن يحل المساء وتتساقط الثلوج حتى نعود للمنتدى سريعاً لنجتمع من جديد
فـ حرارة اللقاء تذيب ثلوج البعد والمسافات بيننا وبين الأعضاء الجدد
فليس هناك فرق بين صغير وكبير
ولا بين جنسية وأخرى ، كلنا عائلة واحدة .  
ثم أن مايطرح في ( المنتدى المغربي للمحمول )
يخرج من قلوب الجميع سلسل وهين
جميل وقيّم .. يتدفق تدفق رائع لا يقف كـ الشلال   
والإبداع في ( المنتدى المغربي للمحمول  )
يهطل غزيراً كـ الأمطار
ليسقي أرض جميع أقسام منتدانا ..
بـ أصدق العبارات والحروف .. وأجمل المواضيع والردود    
قد تستغربون من كلامي !! وقد تظنون أنني أُبالغ !!
ولكن ما أقوله صحيح ..
فـ نحن جميعاً نعمل بجد ونشاط ، ساعين نحو هدف محدد وهو رقي المنتدى ولمعانه
والأهم من ذلك جميعنا نحمل شعار ( لا للكـسل)    
وإن تعبنا .. نذهب سريعاً لمنتجع الراحة والأستجمام
نلعب ونلهو بأجمل المسابقات والألعاب ...
فـ هذه المساحة مخصصة للجميع من الصغير إلي الكبير
نتبادل فيها الأبتسامات والضحكات وأجمل التعليقات والنكات
وبعد الأسترخاء والراحة نخرج من هذه الواحة
فـ ماذا نـرى .. ؟    
إن ذهبت إلي أعلى ستجد ما يطلعك على الجديد في (المنتدى المغربي للمحمول )  
وإن نزلت قليلاً سترى تنسيق وترتيب والوان تسر وتبهج
وإن وصلت لنهاية الصفحة ستجد ( الساحات الإدارية ) تخدمك بكل ماتريده
فهل تعلم من وراء كل ذلك .. ؟
أنهم أناس سخروا أنفسهم لخدمتنا ببناء ( المنتدى المغربي للمحمول  ) لـ يكون بيتاً ثاني لنا
ومن ثم وضعوا كل مانريده بين أيدينا ..
أنهم قلوب كـ الشموع تحترق من أجل إسعادنا وخدمتنا    
هؤلاء هم أفراد أسرتنا .. وهذه هي حديقتنا  
أشجارها وأزهارها مختلفة لكنها جميلة ..
كـ أفرادها جنسياتهم مختلفة لكن قلوبهم صافية
فإن كان هناك من يريد أن يجتمع معنا في حديقتنا
ما عليه سوى البحث عن عنوان :          
ولكم في أرواحنا موطناً آمـن
ومنا أجمل ترحيب ..      
ولكم في أرواحنا موطناً آمـن
ومنا أجمل ترحيب ..      
ولكم في أرواحنا موطناً آمـن
ومنا أجمل ترحيب ..

----------


## king of royal

أنهم قلوب كـ الشموع تحترق من أجل إسعادنا وخدمتنا    بجد كلام روعه اخى

----------


## البوب شريف

الف شكر لك موضوع جميل

----------


## max_11

> أنهم قلوب كـ الشموع تحترق من أجل إسعادنا وخدمتنا    بجد كلام روعه اخى

 وعلمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين
وانشدت بلسان الحال قائله
اهلا وسهلا باهل الجود والكرم
سعودت بردودكم اخواني واخواتي

----------


## max_11

> الف شكر لك موضوع جميل

 وعلمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين
وانشدت بلسان الحال قائله
اهلا وسهلا باهل الجود والكرم
سعودت بردودكم اخواني واخواتي

----------


## max_11

وعلمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين
وانشدت بلسان الحال قائله
اهلا وسهلا باهل الجود والكرم
سعودت بردودكم اخواني واخواتي

----------


## البوب شريف

تسلم ايدك يا أقصى
تقييم وتثبيت _ +++++++++++++++++_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم يارائع...وسلمت يداك

----------


## max_11

> تسلم ايدك يا أقصى
> تقييم وتثبيت _ +++++++++++++++++_

 حضورٌ حطّم قيود الذهول 
رائع ... ساحر ... باهر هذا المرور 
ماذا عساني أقول ؟؟.. 
أأقول شكراً ؟؟.. والشّكر لايفي حق حرفاً من هذه الحروف 
ماذا أقول ؟؟.. وإطرائك أعاق قلمي بهذا الحضور 
فاسمح لقلمي ماسينزف من حروف ... رغم جزمه بأنه لن يفي أي حقًّا لهذا المرور

----------


## max_11

> تسلم يارائع...وسلمت يداك

 حضورٌ حطّم قيود الذهول 
رائع ... ساحر ... باهر هذا المرور 
ماذا عساني أقول ؟؟.. 
أأقول شكراً ؟؟.. والشّكر لايفي حق حرفاً من هذه الحروف 
ماذا أقول ؟؟.. وإطرائك أعاق قلمي بهذا الحضور 
فاسمح لقلمي ماسينزف من حروف ... رغم جزمه بأنه لن يفي أي حقًّا لهذا المرور

----------


## max_11

حضورٌ حطّم قيود الذهول 
رائع ... ساحر ... باهر هذا المرور 
ماذا عساني أقول ؟؟.. 
أأقول شكراً ؟؟.. والشّكر لايفي حق حرفاً من هذه الحروف 
ماذا أقول ؟؟.. وإطرائك أعاق قلمي بهذا الحضور 
فاسمح لقلمي ماسينزف من حروف ... رغم جزمه بأنه لن يفي أي حقًّا لهذا المرور

----------


## bouhelal

شكر لك         موضوع جميل

----------


## محمد عصام2

الف شكر

----------


## mssamn

مشكور اخي

----------


## mohamed7076

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## kinggsm

شكر ياغالي على الموضوع

----------


## tamerfathy

مشكورين اخوانى القائمين على المنتدى

----------


## ahmed-aldenali

بصراحة منتدى اكثر من رائع أتمنى ان اكون معكم خفيف الظل هنا بارك الله فالارداة وفيكم

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك

----------


## asaad wahsh

احلي كلام يشرح الصدر

----------


## وليدأبوعز

الف شكر لك موضوع جميل

----------


## emad tito

كلامك جميل تسلم

----------


## Fascoboros

شكرا لـــــــك

----------


## ali.alfoly

منتدي جميل والناس الي فيه اجمل

----------


## zahird900

بارك الله فيكم

----------

